# Tazewell County



## walkinblues

Been out a few times around Pekin..no signs of any yet,,Mayapples very small...Ground cold &amp;wet under the leaf cover.Not looking good ....


----------



## millertnt

I was out in the Bloomington area the past couple days. Haven't found anything yet. I'm planning on going out Friday after the rain. The temperatures next week don't look good!


----------



## walkinblues

Strange..Ground dry on top..still wet under leaf cover.. no sign of any greys whatsoever sofar, 
.thinking maybe worst year ever..and the last 5 yrs have been nothing to write home about !


----------



## coloradomushiemaster

See if these pics will work. Found these tiny guys in Tazewell on 4/23 (I kid you not). But not a thing since. Left them to grow, and they haven't much. https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t31.0-8/10298555_10202744856895791_7874624864773703399_o.jpg https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/t31.0-8/893998_10202744857495806_894161486762983647_o.jpg


----------



## boomerang

Just checked my spot in tazewell county and nothing mayapples are 10 to 11 inches should be good mid next week


----------



## walkinblues

This is turning out to be the worst year ever....nothing anywhere I have looked..have found a total of 6 very tiny greys


----------



## goshawk75

Just got in from 3 hr. hike near Morton. Nothing, Nada, Zip. Too chilly.


----------



## millertnt

I just searched for 2 hours in the Bloomington area didn't come up with anything. the moisture is there but it's too cool. Now the ground cover is getting thicker and I'm afraid it's going to be even harder to spot them when it does warm up.


----------



## walkinblues

woods was wet &amp; cold..not much change from yesterday


----------



## wylieearp

Found these today in Sunnyland area


----------



## oppesdaman2

Whoa, slow down on the 'worst year ever' talk. There is no set schedule for morels. They are dependant on ground temps and moisture. This was the coldest winter on record in 35 years! The Great Lakes are still mostly frozen over. Our spring is just running late. In fact, we are set up for one of the best years ever!! With last year's drought and a hard freeze winter, there are a lot of suffering trees out there. Morels will take advantage of it. The season in Tazewell is just now getting started. The next three weeks are going to be epic! Just look at the loads they are finding south of us. Yes, it's unusual to not be finding them in the last week of April but that doesn't mean anything. As soon as our weather warms up just slightly, they will be out in droves!


----------



## oppesdaman2

Nice finds Wylie! I gave up on Sunnyland woods. Too many other hunters down there and over picked. It's always first come first serve so I found a new hole last year. I found more in new spot in 3 days than I found in Sunnyland in 4 years. Looks like you are doing well though! Good luck and happy hunting.


----------



## wylieearp

Yeah I got lucky, I think that area is definitely over picked. But I think it is a good start, I was starting to get discouraged and loose hope. I have not found any in my honey hole yet. I am guessing this coming up week is going to be some prime picking though. Temps are supposed to reach 70-80 degrees.


----------



## gonners1979

found 8 little greys in woodford county last night and as for it not being a good year is yet to be discoverd i went from finding 40 to 50 pounds every year to 3 or 4 pounds the last 3 years so it can be a hit or miss deal ya just never know but i do know this the tree's don't even have a full canopy yet and there is little to no vegitation in the woods yet


----------



## jessebshroomin

It'll be a good year, just got a late start is all!


----------



## kimber81

Definitely a slow start! Saw lots of cars by the woods I tried last year before going into work yesterday. Pretty sure im not gonna have luck finding any soon. I just need to befriend a farmer ! Lol


----------



## songwriter

my cousin lives there and definitely knows farmers. SHe just texted me, and she has a whole darn bag of them! I am soooooo jealous!


----------



## kimber81

Took my daughter out with me this morning in creve coeur. Found 2 in 2 hours...dont know if I should be excited or disappointed


----------



## morelslayer90xx

things are startin to pick up just pulled about a lb on my lunch


----------



## boomerang

found 27 yellows today and a couple others


----------



## boomerang




----------



## gonners1979

if we dont get more rain its going to be over with by the weekend


----------



## kimber81

Went out again this evening, nothing! The main areas I found them last year havent produced this year so far. The hills are drying quick. Lady at the gas station said everyone shes talked to said they arent finding many either in this area. This is ridiculous! Everyone I talk to north, south, west of creve coeur are finding lots...wtf?


----------



## boomerang

Target the bank of the creeks there is plenty of moisture there.


----------



## young2261

I am a new comer. Thought I would try it plus it gives me exercise. I have my 10 yr old son looking with me too. I have been out twice so far &amp; have found NOTHING. Not sure what I am doing wrong. I live in the sunnyland area. I just want to say I got one so I can cross that off of my bucket list. I just don't know where to look &amp; I am trying to do my research on the internet. But it hasn't helped since I have not even seen one. So any advice you can give me I would greatly appreciate it! Thank you &lt;3


----------



## boomerang

Found under one tree.  https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t1.0-9/10156001_786846818015751_4575043556295713981_n.jpg https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/t1.0-9/1794590_786846811349085_4495749607321190743_n.jpg


----------



## boomerang




----------



## boomerang




----------



## kimber81

Went out again for 2 hours and again nothing. So frustrated!!!


----------



## boomerang

I have plenty left over to sell.


----------



## shroomingirl

Boomerang that's a great find. 

I went out today for about an hour and a half and found 34. Hope it rains soon.


----------



## bd1ddy82

They are out there folks, keep lookin.


----------



## kimber81

Gonna go out again here shortly when I get off work. I hope for some luck if not im done!


----------

